# Das Ende von Truecrypt ? [UPDATE]



## R4Z0R1911 (29. Mai 2014)

Die Offizielle TrueCrypt Webseite leitet auf die Projektseite bei Sourceforge um. Dort steht das TrueCrypt nicht mehr sicher sei und das man auf BitLocker umsteigen sollte. Mit der neusten TrueCrypt Version (7.2) kann man nur noch Entschlüsseln, Verschlüsseln ist nicht mehr möglich.

Viele meinen das dafür ein Hacker verantwortlich sei oder ein verärgerter Ex-Mitarbeiter.


"Die Entwicklung von Truecrypt ist mit Microsofts Unterstützung für Windows XP beendet worden. Windows 8, 7 und Vista haben Festplattenverschlüsselung ebenso integriert wie auch andere Plattformen", heißt es auf der veränderten Sourceforge-Webseite.

Quelle: Verschlüsselung: Rätsel um das Ende von Truecrypt - Golem.de


Nutzt ihr TrueCrypt? Ich halte das alles für einen Hack und bin mir nicht sicher was ich davon halten soll.



*Update: (30.05.2014)*

Anscheinend gibt es schon ein Team, was das Programm weiterentwickeln will, falls es TrueCrypt tatsächlich nicht mehr geben wird.
Alle Infos dazu findet Ihr auch TrueCrypt - organizing a future - Wie Seriös das ganze ist kann man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen.


----------



## bingo88 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Dabei hatte ich extra geguckt, ob schon jemand was dazu geschrieben hatte 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/335773-truecrypt-eingestellt-oder-website-gehackt.html


----------



## T-Drive (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Ja, hab ein verstecktes Laufwerk/Ordner angelegt, mit hunderten sehr sensiblen Worddateien, also nicht die ganze Platte verschlüsselt.

Muss mir da wohl hoffentlich keine Sorgen machen ...


----------



## bingo88 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Ja, hab ein verstecktes Laufwerk/Ordner angelegt, mit hunderten sehr sensiblen Worddateien, also nicht die ganze Platte verschlüsselt.
> 
> Muss mir da wohl hoffentlich keine Sorgen machen ...


 Solange du nicht auf Version 7.2 umsteigen willst, erst mal nicht. Einer der am Code Review beteiligten Personen hat gesagt, es gibt bis jetzt keine Anzeichen für eine Lücke (in der alten Version wohl gemerkt).


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Ich würde erstmal warten bis sich alles geklärt hat.


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr TrueCrypt? Ich halte das alles für einen Hack und bin mir nicht sicher was ich davon halten soll.



Gegen einen Hack spricht, dass es bislang kein weiteres Statement der Entwickler gibt und dass die einzig noch über Sourceforge verteilte Version nur noch für zum entschlüsseln verwendet werden kann. Für wahrscheinlicher halte ich deshalb etwas in dieser Richtung: 



			
				Heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Eine andere Erklärung für die kryptische Warnung könnte ein Vorgehen von US-Behörden sein, dass dem ähnelt, mit dem der E-Mail-Anbieter Lavabit zur Schließung gezwungen worden war. Dort hatten die Behörden die Herausgabe privater Schlüssel verlangt und das schließlich vor Gericht durchgesetzt. Daraufhin hatte der Dienst seine Pforten geschlossen. Bei derartigen Maßnahmen werden die Diensteanbieter mit sogenannten National Security Lettern dazu verpflichtet, Stillschweigen zu bewahren.
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...Seite-Truecrypt-ist-nicht-sicher-2211037.html


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Ich werde es weiter nutzen. Ist der NSA wahrscheinlich zu schwer zu knacken? oder Wieso wollen die den Dienst aus dem weg schaffen?


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Bitlocker ist unsicher und hat wahrscheinlich diverse Hintertüren. Bei TrueCrypt wurde ja schon Mehrfach überprüft, das die Binärdateien, wirklich dem Quellcode entsprechen.

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn die Enrtwickler die USA verlassen, dann hätte der NSL doch keine Wirksamkeit mehr oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Warum sollte ich jetzt nach so ner Schwachsinnsmeldung nicht mehr TrueCrypt benutzen?
Ein Audit hat festgestellt, dass die Version 7.1a (die bereits 2 Jahre alt sit also vor dem NSA Gedöns...) keinerlei Hintertüren enthält. Jetzt von heute auf Morgen so ne billige Aktion zu bringen und auch noch zu schreiben "benutzt doch bitte BitLocker", "ladet euch Version 7.2" usw. klingt für mich sehr nach "Verdammt wir können TC7.1a nicht knacken wir müssen die Leutz anders kriegen" 

Ich benutze TrueCrypt 7.1a genauso weiter wie bisher und zwar so lange bis es auf einem betriebssystem in vielen Jahren evtl. nicht mehr läuft. Sorry liebe NSA, auch mit "Social Hacking" kommts nicht an meine (unglaublich wichtigen ) Daten.


----------



## bingo88 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Danach sieht es mir nämlich auch irgendwie aus. Wirklich vertrauenserweckend ist die ganze Geschichte nicht, selbst ohne NSA im Hinterkopf.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Die Version 7.1a bekommt ihr hier: Zippyshare.com - TrueCrypt Setup 7.1a (1).exe


----------



## TempestX1 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Schon der Hinweis man sollte BitLocker von Microsoft nehmen ist unglaubwürdig, da die Verschlüsselung nicht sicher ist (man nehme z.B. auch den Fall Lavabit und der Druck dem der (ehemalige) Chef ausgesetzt war und immernoch ist).

Auch der Text für Linux ist zum Kopfschütteln





> If you have files encrypted by TrueCrypt on Linux:
> 
> Use any integrated support for encryption. Search available installation packages for words encryption and crypt, install any of the packages found and follow its documentation.


Entweder gab es da irgendwo erheblichen Druck oder es ist ein Hack.


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Die Version 7.1a bekommt ihr hier: Zippyshare.com - TrueCrypt Setup 7.1a (1).exe



Dann lieber von Golem.de, die schätze ich etwas seriöser ein. 

Truecrypt 7.1a Downloads und Hashwerte:

Windows : http://video.golem.de/download/13134

sha1: 7689d038c76bd1df695d295c026961e50e4a62ea
sha256: e95eca399dfe95500c4de569efc4cc77b75e2b66a864d467df37733ec06a0ff2
md5: 7a23ac83a0856c352025a6f7c9cc1526

---

Mac OS X: http://video.golem.de/download/13135

sha1: 16e6d7675d63fba9bb75a9983397e3fb610459a1
sha256: 04db58b737c05bb6b0b83f1cb37a29edec844b59ff223b9e213ee1f4e287f586
md5: 89affdc42966ae5739f673ba5fb4b7c5

---

Linux 32: http://video.golem.de/download/13136

sha1: 0e77b220dbbc6f14101f3f913966f2c818b0f588
sha256: 9d292baf87df34598738faef7305cddaa15ea9f174c9923185653fb28f8cfef0
md5: 09355fb2e43cf51697a15421816899be

---

Linux 64: http://video.golem.de/download/13137

sha1: a53a7a609a25d9a1e33f720ce5c0265ddd4e8b25
sha256: 7871a40aaca4556d2c6f3377d62347bc38302f4f1ef191e7d07123bdf4a4d008
md5: 218d80bbe69cb63dba124efb62600e0f


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Ich hab es dort hochgeladen...


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Ich hab es dort hochgeladen...



Das "seriöser" war nicht gegen Dich gerichtet, sondern gegen einen (mir) unbekannten Filehoster. Wenn schon paranoid, dann richtig.  Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Unsere Bolzenschneider sind zu schwach für eure Schlösser, also stellt bitte die Produktion ein, damit wir weiterhin an die Daten unserer "Kunden" kommen. 

MfG, 

National Security Agency


----------



## DARK_SESSION (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Sach mal Razor, biste nicht zufällig bei Gully und Boerse oft unterwegs?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

DarkCoder hat sich auch mal geäußert Truecrypt is not secured (What a joke) | DarkCoderSc Forum



DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Sach mal Razor, biste nicht zufällig bei Gully und Boerse oft unterwegs?


 
Nö, wieso? 


Das ding ist doch OpenSource, kann doch wer anders weiterentwickeln?


----------



## Brehministrator (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich jetzt nach so ner Schwachsinnsmeldung nicht mehr TrueCrypt benutzen?
> Ein Audit hat festgestellt, dass die Version 7.1a (die bereits 2 Jahre alt sit also vor dem NSA Gedöns...) keinerlei Hintertüren enthält. Jetzt von heute auf Morgen so ne billige Aktion zu bringen und auch noch zu schreiben "benutzt doch bitte BitLocker", "ladet euch Version 7.2" usw. klingt für mich sehr nach "Verdammt wir können TC7.1a nicht knacken wir müssen die Leutz anders kriegen"
> 
> Ich benutze TrueCrypt 7.1a genauso weiter wie bisher und zwar so lange bis es auf einem betriebssystem in vielen Jahren evtl. nicht mehr läuft. Sorry liebe NSA, auch mit "Social Hacking" kommts nicht an meine (unglaublich wichtigen ) Daten.


 Das ist genau auch meine Ansicht zu der Sache


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Das ding ist doch OpenSource, kann doch wer anders weiterentwickeln?



Da scheint es lizenzrechtliche Probleme zu geben.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Ich werde meine Daten Bitlocker nicht anvertrauen. Ich bleibe weiterhin bei Truecrypt.
Vor allem was soll die Entwicklung von Truecrypt mit Windows XP zu tun haben?


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Die geben sich ja wirklich Mühe, das Ding von der Bildfläche verschwinden zu lassen: 

http://web.archive.org/web/http://truecrypt.org/

"Der Zugriff auf den Inhalt ist gesperrt. Blocked Site Error"


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*



> Sollten die Entwickler von TrueCrypt von den Behörden enttarnt worden sein und einen National Security Letter bekommen haben, so dürften sie nicht darüber sprechen. Diese Webseite mit den validen Keys könnte die Antwort sein. So schlechte Empfehlungen, aber valide Keys könnten darauf hindeuten: “ja, wir sind es, wir meinen es Ernst – aber durch den National Security Letter dürfen wir nicht darüber sprechen”. “Unsicher” könnte TrueCrypt in der Tat sein, wenn US-Behörden Zugriff auf die Keys haben, aber ich will jetzt auch nicht zu tief in der Vermutungs- und Verschwörungsecke wühlen (siehe mein Bild über diesem Absatz – not secure as) – hab früher zu viel Robert Anton Wilson gelesen und bin dafür eh etwas anfälliger.
> 
> Wie erwähnt – zum Zeitpunkt dieses Beitrages ist das Ganze undurchschaubar und super unschön für Nutzer der Sicherheitssoftware. Ich selber würde in der Tat vermuten, dass die US-Behörden den Macher auf die Schliche kamen. Behörden haben immer Mittel, um Menschen gefügig zu machen. Nur wenige sprechen die Wahrheit aus, weil sie vielleicht Leib und Leben fürchten.
> 
> Ich werde erst ein paar Tage abwarten und schauen, was in dieser Sache passiert. In Panik sollte derzeit keiner verfallen, auf keinen Fall sollte man die Version 7.2 installieren, die bereits von irgendwelchen SEO-Klitschen in den Downloadbereich aufgenommen wurde. Wer bereits jetzt auf die Suche nach Alternativen gehen will: DiskCryptor, dm-crypt, LUKS (Linux)….alternativ auch Kryptochef. (Für die, die alles Ernst nehmen: Kryptochef ist ein Joke).



quelle TrueCrypt: Projektende, Hack oder ist die US-Regierung Schuld?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

... kA.wieso mein Browser einen Doppelpost gemacht hat.


----------



## bingo88 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Nach allem, was man durch Snowdens Enthüllungen weiß, würde es mich wahrhaftig nicht wundern, wenn die NSA (oder eine andere US Behörde) dafür verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Norkzlam (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Ich bin normalerweise wirklich keiner von diesen Spinnern, für die Amerika an jedem Unglück dieser Welt Schuld hat, aber das hier stinkt geradezu nach USA.
Ich werde TrueCrypt auch weiterhin verwenden.


----------



## bingo88 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Könnte sich vielleicht doch um einen Hack handeln: TrueCrypt considered HARMFUL


----------



## mmayr (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Dann lieber von Golem.de, die schätze ich etwas seriöser ein.
> 
> Truecrypt 7.1a Downloads und Hashwerte:
> 
> ...


 
 Hab die Windows Variante runtergeladen. HAb jetzt eine .00 Datei erhalten. Was mach ich mit der?
 Thx!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*



mmayr schrieb:


> Hab die Windows Variante runtergeladen. HAb jetzt eine .00 Datei erhalten. Was mach ich mit der?
> Thx!


 Nochmal laden, sollte eine .exe Datei sein..


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Nochmal laden, sollte eine .exe Datei sein..



Bei mir ist es zumindest eine. 

 Ansonsten bekommt man die Windows-Version auch hier: TrueCrypt - Download - heise online


----------



## mmayr (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Nochmal laden, sollte eine .exe Datei sein..



Mit IE wars immer eine .00-Datei. Mit Firefox hats geklappt. DANKE!


----------



## System_Crasher (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Abwarten und Tee trinken.
In den nächsten Tagen werden wir sicher mehr erfahren. 
Ich kann es mir vorstellen, dass die Entwickler von irgendwelchen Geheimdiensten sehr unter Druck gesetzt worden sind.
Da die Entwickler der Öffentlichkeit nicht bekannt sind, können sie sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht gut wehren.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Das kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Schließlich ist/war Truecrypt ein Verschlüsselungsprogramm welches sich nicht bzw. nur schwer "knacken" lies. Wo soll denn bitte Bitlocker sicherer sein? Es ist von MS. Und es würde immer wieder berichtet das die NSA immer wieder "Druck" auf in den USA ansässigen Firmen ausübt, daß diese ein "Hintertürchen" offen lassen. Ich kann mir unter keinen Umständen vorstellen, dass Bitlocker sicherer sein soll als Truecrypt. Ich habe bisher auch noch nichts mitbekommen daß Truecrypt gehackt oder nicht sicher sein soll. Truecrypt ist und bleibt auf meinem Rechner. MS weiß eh schon zuviel.


----------



## thomesen (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Zusammengefasst ist die Situation ganz gut von Semper Video. Natürlich wissen die auch nicht mehr als der Rest der Welt, aber zb haben sie auch die komische Meldung in der Waybackmachine im Video
TrueCrypt gehackt - YouTube


----------



## keinnick (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Ende von Truecrypt: Entwickler hat angeblich Interesse verloren | heise online

_"Einer der Entwickler von Truecrypt hat sich angeblich zu Wort gemeldet und die Beweggründe für das plötzliche Aus erklärt: Man habe das Interesse verloren."_

 Das ganze ist dennoch ziemlich undurchsichtig.


----------



## X6Sixcore (30. Mai 2014)

Da keiner weiß wer wirklich der Entwickler von Truecrypt ist, kann sich momentan jeder dafür ausgeben.

Sehr unglaubwürdig.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das Ende von Truecrypt ?*

Hier kriegt man es auch noch https://www.grc.com/misc/truecrypt/truecrypt.htm

Und auch Interessant: TrueCrypt.ch


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (31. Mai 2014)

Angeblicher Kontakt mit dem Entwickler ------> https://twitter.com/stevebarnhart/status/472200478345150464


----------



## Disneyfreund (31. Mai 2014)

Zur Umfrage.

[x]nein

Ich habe es noch nie genutzt und habe davon auch vorher komischerweise noch nie was gehört.


----------



## Rayken (31. Mai 2014)

Einfach Version 7.1a benutzen, daran haben sich die Amerikaner ja die Zähne dran ausgebissen. 

Der Versuch einem nun 7.2 anzudrehen mit dem vermerk doch bitte auf Bitlocker zu setzen zeigt nur das
da von oben ein immenser Druck ausgeübt worden ist. 

Nach dem Motto wenn ein Programm keine NSA Hintertüren hat, wird einfach Druck ausgeübt bis die
NSA darauf Zugriff hat, oder es wird einfach vom Markt genommen.

Ich für meinen Teil sichere mir die Version 7.1a noch für spätere neu Installationen in der Cloud ab


----------



## Trefoil80 (2. Juni 2014)

Am Besten bei "Spydrive", Dropbox oder einem anderen US-Cloudanbieter... 

Meine Setup-Dateien der 7.1a (für alle Betriebssysteme) werden lokal gesichert (wie es sich für wichtige Dateien gehört).
Die Prüfsummen wurden auch gecheckt. Alles ok.


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Juni 2014)

An die Leute die das sempervideo Video gesehen haben, wusstet ihr von dem fritz-Chip und "Palladium" seit windows vista ?


----------

